# good areas for geese good areas for ducks?



## rolltide89 (Sep 29, 2013)

Hey everybody i am new to utah and this site.... this will be my first waterfowl season here. Last season i hunted up in idaho for everything but this year i am going to b here the whole season...I was wondering if people could just point me in the general direction for good goose and duck hunting...Im not asking for your best spot just some information on where to go...Also what you know about fish springs opener? thanks so much every one


----------



## Hunter_17 (Mar 15, 2008)

What part of the state ya located in?


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Bama!


----------



## elkman (Sep 1, 2013)

good luck with that question. 
I don't do a lot of bird hunting but wouldn't mind working with you to find a place or two. I don't get a lot of free weekends maybe one or two if I am lucky


----------



## rolltide89 (Sep 29, 2013)

i am in pleasant grove but i amwilling to drive a couple hours if need be


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Start driving around with a pair of binoculars to check out the lakes, ponds, and any thing else that will hold water along with open grain fields. Then once you find them start to figure out who you have to talk to to get access to the water or field. I have hunted geese in Utah since the mid 60's when you had 8 metal bands to put onto them once they were harvested and the spots that I hunt are guarded better than Fort Knox.


----------



## goosegambler (Mar 31, 2009)

:grin::grin::grin:


----------



## birdboy (Sep 11, 2007)

As bad as I want t o help, I just can't bring myself to help a Gump. LOL.... Drive North, Farmington and Ogden Bays can be productive.
GEAUX TIGERS


----------



## Jrdnmoore3 (Sep 1, 2013)

I can tell you finding any amount of river that you can hunt will pretty well be out everything is private and you have to know someone just with the amount money that goes into it. I can tell you the couple a miles of the Weber I hunt has 10's of thousands into it in ponds and making the river as good as we can get it. Your best bet is going to we WMA's or Utah lake which is close for you.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Hire a guide!:shock:


----------



## Jrdnmoore3 (Sep 1, 2013)

Fowlmouth said:


> Hire a guide!:shock:


All you need is to hire a dog!


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

Any public land within 2 miles of the GSL. 





Just kidding. If its your first opener in utah you have to go to Farmington bay. Plenty of ducks and geese are in that area and you have to a least once witness the chaos of FB on opening day.


----------



## elkman (Sep 1, 2013)

hiring a guide is not as fun. the best reward is spending a couple years figuring out how and when to hunt an area. that is when an animal is worth putting on the wall.


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

rolltide89 said:


> Also what you know about fish springs opener? thanks so much every one


Can be hit or miss, you can come home with a limit in 2 hours or you can shoot 1 or 2 ducks for the whole day. There are a few geese, but you just have to be really lucky. I hunted the opener a couple years ago and looked at the log book on my way out at the very end of the day. Average was only 2 or 3 ducks per person for the opener.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Will Fish Springs be opened? Is that part of the government shut down?


----------



## Gunner73 (Dec 3, 2007)

Fish Springs,Bear River,and Ouray are closed!


----------



## huntingbuddy (Sep 10, 2007)

Hoopermat said:


> Any public land within 2 miles of the GSL.
> 
> Just kidding. If its your first opener in utah you have to go to Farmington bay. Plenty of ducks and geese are in that area and you have to a least once witness the chaos of FB on opening day.


 I love taking people to Farmington for their first opener, it is an eye opening experience!


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

birdboy said:


> As bad as I want t o help, I just can't bring myself to help a Gump. LOL.... Drive North, Farmington and Ogden Bays can be productive.
> GEAUX TIGERS


Hey gump, why don't you fill up yer tank and head south on I15 until you can't drive no more. This here is Tiger country (LSU of course) and we don't cotton to you bama boys.

Now if you were a Tiger I would advise you to get friends with some of the Utah lake hunters or like my other LSU friend said, Farmington or Ogden bays. However be advised, for some inexplicable reason my shotgun tends to point at the color Crimson Tide


----------



## rolltide89 (Sep 29, 2013)

^ haha thanks...yea i have heard farmington bay is good and fun....but i have problems A)i dont have a boat (i dont know if i need one or where to go so i dont need one and B)i am hoping to not have a very crowded area...moving out here is odd hunting in public areas haha we never had to deal with other people at home cause it is all private but yea any pointers and info on farmington bay would be much appreciated and lostlousianian though i dont support your tigers...well that is the more kind way to put it  ...i am a saints fan all the way!


----------



## rolltide89 (Sep 29, 2013)

who dat!


----------



## rolltide89 (Sep 29, 2013)

my buddy wants us to go to topaz any opinions on it?


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Is there water in Topaz? If there is, it will probably be good. I haven't been there in a long time.


----------



## 1BandMan (Nov 2, 2007)

Its been a long time since I've been there, but as Fowlmouth suggests, water may be an issue this year.

I've driven by it many times scouting but never really hunted it. Good luck if you go.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Fowlmouth said:


> Hire a guide!:shock:


You mean "rent a dog"?


----------



## rolltide89 (Sep 29, 2013)

Yea from the fish and game opener conditions it says that tapas has water and should be good so I am going to try it out


----------



## Paratrooper1944 (Oct 3, 2013)

This is just my two cents but I hunt around delta very consistently throughout the season. Topaz is a irragation hold for the local farms. There are ducks there and I have killed birds there early season but I would suggest hunting larger bodies of water where the birds have plenty of water to move into. Delta had a really dry summer and I have always found that once November rolls around the hunting improves and more birds move into that part of the state. Just of the first springville exit there is a newer WMA for walk in access. Just a suggestion but where ever you decide to hunt good luck and have a fun opener.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Paratrooper1944 said:


> This is just my two cents but I hunt around delta very consistently throughout the season. Topaz is a irragation hold for the local farms. There are ducks there and I have killed birds there early season but I would suggest hunting larger bodies of water where the birds have plenty of water to move into. Delta had a really dry summer and I have always found that once November rolls around the hunting improves and more birds move into that part of the state. Just of the first springville exit there is a newer WMA for walk in access. Just a suggestion but where ever you decide to hunt good luck and have a fun opener.


He's from Ala frickin bama, let him go hunt in the west desert....


----------



## rolltide89 (Sep 29, 2013)

Any of y'all know how deep topaz is when it is full of water?


----------



## rolltide89 (Sep 29, 2013)

Well we had a great time at topaz tons and tons of ducks all day


----------

